# Meetings > Workshops >  Επανάληψη workshop κατασκευής OMNI Τετάρτη 17 17:[email protected] λέσχη

## antonisk7

Συνεχίζουμε το παρακάτω thread http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....r=asc&start=15 

εδώ:

Υπάρχει αρκετός κόσμος που ενδιαφέρεται για επανάληψη ομαδικής κατασκευής ΟΜΝΙ, ας το κανονίσουμε εδώ, προτείνετε μέρες και ώρες που βολεύει. 

Εγώ πρότεινα την επόμενη Τετάρτη 17 Μαϊου το απογευματάκι ας πούμε 16:00 , 17:00 (Κυριακές απορρίπτονται λόγω γενικών συνελεύσεων)

----------


## socrates

Την Κυριακή έχει 14 και έχει κανονιστεί έκτακτη ΓΣ.

Επειδή αν δεν υπάρχει απαρτία στην ΓΣ θα πάει την επόμενη Κυριακή καλό είναι να το κάνουμε Σάββατο!

----------


## NiKoSaEi

θα ηταν πολυ ενδιαφερον!  ::

----------


## antonisk7

Οκ τοτε ξεχνάμε την Κυριακή ... Αλλαγή στο αρχικό ποστ.

----------


## johns

Καλά δεν υπάρχουν άλλες ημέρες όλα πρέπει να γίνονται Κυριακή και Σάββατο 
Καμιά καθημερινή απόγευμα δεν γίνεται ????????

Συγνώμη 
Ευχαριστώ 
John-s

----------


## antonisk7

> Καμιά καθημερινή απόγευμα δεν γίνεται


Τετάρτη σε βολεύει?, αλλιώς πρότεινε πότε θες... αυτό κανονίζουμε εδώ

----------


## johns

Εκτός Σαββάτου και Κυριακής όποτε και να γίνει είμαι μέσα, να βολεύει και άλλους 

eviawind#6980-#7524-.......
john-s

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Αν ειναι για καθημερινες,προτεινω Τεταρτη η Πεμπτη,τουλαχιστον οποια μερα κι αν γινει καποιος ας πει τι υλικα χρειαζονται ακριβως και απο που θα τα προμηθευτουμε  ::

----------


## socrates

Καθημερινές μπορώ από τις 18:30 και μετά.

Τετάρτη 17 Μαϊου είναι καλά... το θέμα όμως είναι να μπορεί και αυτός που θα αναλάβει το διδαχτικό έργο.

----------


## pathfinder

Δυστυχως εγω το διαστημα αυτο 17-18 και την κυριακη αυτή (θα ειμαι εκτος αττικης) δεν θα μπορω γιατι θα γραφω εξετασεις στο μεταπτυχιακο. αν θελετε μετα απο εκει δεν εχω προβλημα!!  ::

----------


## socrates

Εγώ πήρα τα υλικά για homework! Έφτασα αργά στο σύλλογο και είδα ότι ήδη είχε στηθεί η γραμμή παραγωγής! Προσπάθησα να χωθω 1-2 φορές αλλά δύσκολο αφού τα παιδιά ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από αφοσιωμένα στο έργο τους, όποτε και παρέμεινα στον πάγκο. Το ευχάριστο ήταν ότι είδα νέα πρόσωπα "συνεχιστές" του έργου και αυτό για μένα είναι αρκετά ελπιδοφόρο.

Αξίζουν πολλά μπράβο στα παιδιά που δούλεψαν.

Υπήρχαν βέβαια και τα γνωστά παράκεντρα... ακού εκεί να φτιάχνουν όλοι omni και κάποιοι παραπέρα να πηγαίνουν κόντρα στο ρέμα και να φτιάχνουν PoE! ΑΙΣΧΟΣ και ΝΤΡΟΠΗ μαζι!!!  ::  

Την επόμενη φορά θα γίνουν δοκιμές προς ποιοτική βελτίωση της κατασκευής οπότε όσοι ήθελαν να έρθουν και δεν μπόρεσαν πρέπει να είναι οπωσδήποτε στο 3ο omni workshop.

Πάντα Τέτοια!!!

----------


## lambrosk

Θα ανεβάσετε πουθενά το videaki σε κανα DC να κάνουμε και εμείς εδώ τοπικά υπερδημοτικά φεουδαρχικά omni workshop???  ::

----------


## vangosg

Εξαιτίας του γεγονότος ότι κανένας από τους παρευρισκόμενους δεν ρίσκαρε να βγεί στο γυαλί και να παρουσιάσει την κατασκευή της κεραίας, το βιντεάκι πρέπει να μονταριστεί και να του βάλω σπικάζ ώστε να γίνει κατανοητό. Ελπίζω ότι θα το κάνω το βράδυ αυτό αντί να κάτσω να δω τις γελοιότητες της eurovision  ::

----------


## nbaltas

> Εξαιτίας του γεγονότος ότι κανένας από τους παρευρισκόμενους δεν ρίσκαρε να βγεί στο γυαλί και να παρουσιάσει την κατασκευή της κεραίας, το βιντεάκι πρέπει να μονταριστεί και να του βάλω σπικάζ ώστε να γίνει κατανοητό. Ελπίζω ότι θα το κάνω το βράδυ αυτό αντί να κάτσω να δω τις γελοιότητες της eurovision


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Εξαιτίας του γεγονότος ότι κανένας από τους παρευρισκόμενους δεν ρίσκαρε να βγεί στο γυαλί και να παρουσιάσει την κατασκευή της κεραίας, το βιντεάκι πρέπει να μονταριστεί και να του βάλω σπικάζ ώστε να γίνει κατανοητό. Ελπίζω ότι θα το κάνω το βράδυ αυτό αντί να κάτσω να δω τις γελοιότητες της eurovision


ΣΩΣΤΟΣ!!!!  ::

----------


## nbaltas

σήμερα τελείωσα την ομνι που είχα πάρει σχεδόν έτοιμη από το workshop (την είχα πάρει κολλημένη εκτός από το μεγάλο κομμάτι των 30 πόντων πάνω στο οποίο μπαίνει ο κοννέκτορας, και προφανώς χωρίς συναρμολογημένο τον κοννέκτορα....έχανα την τελευταία κόλληση, έβαλα τον κοννέκτορα, το έβαλα όλο στη σωλήνα έβαλα σιλικόνη στις διάφορες άκρες και πλέον είναι έτοιμη).

Το μέγα ερώτημα είναι το εξής. 

ΠΩΣ την ελέγχω???πως σιγουρεύομαι οτι δουλεύει και τι σοι τεστ της κάνω???μπορεί να είναι απλά τα ερωτήματα αλλά σημαντικά για κάποιον καινούργιο...(αν κρίνεται σκόπιμο ας αλλάξει κάποιος moderator το παρόν μήνυμα σε κάποια άλλη κατηγορία του φορουμ)

έχω ταρατσοpc που προσωρινά δουλέυει σαν client με μικροτικ και μια ΜΑ311+πιατο.

----------


## lambrosk

Να ρωτήσω πάλι για to video?
δεν το τρελο-βιάζομαι, 
αλλά για να μην το ξεχασω και εγώ να το κατεβάσω για να οργανωσω αντίστοιχο τοπικό workshop το υπενθυμίζω...  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Να ρωτήσω πάλι για to video?
> δεν το τρελο-βιάζομαι, 
> αλλά για να μην το ξεχασω και εγώ να το κατεβάσω για να οργανωσω αντίστοιχο τοπικό workshop το υπενθυμίζω...

----------


## ALTAiR

> σήμερα τελείωσα την ομνι που είχα πάρει σχεδόν έτοιμη από το workshop (την είχα πάρει κολλημένη εκτός από το μεγάλο κομμάτι των 30 πόντων πάνω στο οποίο μπαίνει ο κοννέκτορας, και προφανώς χωρίς συναρμολογημένο τον κοννέκτορα....έχανα την τελευταία κόλληση, έβαλα τον κοννέκτορα, το έβαλα όλο στη σωλήνα έβαλα σιλικόνη στις διάφορες άκρες και πλέον είναι έτοιμη).
> 
> Το μέγα ερώτημα είναι το εξής. 
> 
> ΠΩΣ την ελέγχω???πως σιγουρεύομαι οτι δουλεύει και τι σοι τεστ της κάνω???μπορεί να είναι απλά τα ερωτήματα αλλά σημαντικά για κάποιον καινούργιο...(αν κρίνεται σκόπιμο ας αλλάξει κάποιος moderator το παρόν μήνυμα σε κάποια άλλη κατηγορία του φορουμ)
> 
> έχω ταρατσοpc που προσωρινά δουλέυει σαν client με μικροτικ και μια ΜΑ311+πιατο.


Την βάζεις να παίζει και κάνεις ένα scan να δεις αν την πιάνεις. Αν δεν την πιάνεις μάλλον αυτή δεν παίζει...


Πότε θα ξαναγίνει *omni workshop?*
Μήπως να το οργανώσουμε σύντομα? Για να μπούμε δυναμικά μέσα στο Σεπτέμβριο?

----------


## socrates

Εγώ λέω να το κάνουμε την επόμενη Τετάρτη 13/9 για να προλάβουμε να βρούμε τα υλικά.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Εγώ λέω να το κάνουμε την επόμενη Τετάρτη 13/9 για να προλάβουμε να βρούμε τα υλικά.


Στις 13/9 δεν κανονίσατε με τους καθηγητές Πληροφορικής?

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Εγώ λέω να το κάνουμε την επόμενη Τετάρτη 13/9 για να προλάβουμε να βρούμε τα υλικά.
> 
> 
> Στις 13/9 δεν κανονίσατε με τους καθηγητές Πληροφορικής?


Χθες όταν μίλησα με Boxer είχα ξεχάσει ότι είχα προτείνει αυτή την ημερομηνία για το workshop με τις κεραίες!  ::  

Οπότε το workshop με τις κεραίες μπορεί να μεταφερθεί την αμέσως επόμενη Τετάρτη 20/9. Τι λέτε?

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> ...


Και αυτό γίνεται, αλλά ίσως με την οργάνωση που φάνηκε της προηγούμενης φοράς, ίσως αλλάζοντας την ώρα τα στριμώχναμε και τα 2 μαζί?

----------


## socrates

Δεν γίνεται γιατί οι χώροι χρειάζονται ανάλογη διαμόρφωση και το ένα και το άλλο θέλουν το χρόνο τους!

----------


## ALTAiR

> Δεν γίνεται γιατί οι χώροι χρειάζονται ανάλογη διαμόρφωση και το ένα και το άλλο θέλουν το χρόνο τους!


Τετάρτη 20/9 στις 17:00 στο Σύλλογο τότε?

Τι χρειαζόμαστε?

1 μέτρο LMR400 ή Aircom +
και 
1 βύσμα N-type Female ?

Κολλητήρια κοπίδια και λοιπά υπάρχουνε εκεί?
Φέρνουμε όποιος έχει? Πως γίνεται?

----------


## lambrosk

Αλλάξτε τον τίτλο είναι παραπλανητικός!!!  ::

----------


## Valis

> 1 μέτρο LMR400 ή Aircom +



Το LMR400 είναι καλύτερο για αυτή την περίπτωση από το Aircom+

----------


## socrates

Τετάρτη 20/9 Δεν μπορεί να γίνει το workshop επειδη έχει ΓΣ η ΕΘΕΜ

Μαλλον θα μεταφερθεί Πέμπτη 21/9  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ναι αλλά κάντε το αργά (μετά τις 17.00) 18.00 ας πούμε για να έρθουν όλοι αυτοί που δουλεύουν...

----------


## yorgos

για δε το κάμομε ΣΚ καλύτερα? Για να έλθουν και περισσότεροι?  ::

----------


## panick

Θα γίνει τελικά το omni workshop?
Αν γίνει, καλύτερα θα είναι να γίνει Σάββατο ή Κυριακή
(επειδή θέλω να έρθω και τότε θα μπορώ σίγουρα και όχι Πέμπτη).

----------


## socrates

Δεν βλέπω να γίνεται εντός εβδομάδας...  ::

----------


## cheetah

any idea για το omni workshop ?
Υλικά που χρειαζόμαστε ?

----------


## antonisk7

> any idea για το omni workshop ?
> Υλικά που χρειαζόμαστε ?


διάβασε τις πρώτες σελίδες αυτού του thread

----------


## socrates

Βασικά μπορούν να πάνε κάποιοι να πάρουν τα υλικά που θα χρειαστούμε! Αν γίνει αυτό το βήμα μετά όλα τα άλλα είναι εύκολα!

Θα πήγαινα εγώ αν μου το επέτρεπε ο χρόνος μου...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Πότε θα γίνει αυτό γιατί έχω πολύ καιρό να μπώ και έχω χαθεί λίγο...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Έγινε?  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Omni Workshop? Να οριστεί νέα ημερομηνία? ΣΚ καλύτερα ίσως?

----------


## antonisk7

Δεν ανοίγετε καινούριο thread με νέα ψηφοφορία για πιθανές ημερομηνίες?

----------


## ALTAiR

> Δεν ανοίγετε καινούριο thread με νέα ψηφοφορία για πιθανές ημερομηνίες?


Σωκράτηηηηηηη!!!!

----------


## socrates

Ας όψεται η αρρώστεια που με έχει γονατίσει εδώ και μία εβδομάδα και έχει κάνει τις υποχρεώσεις μου βουνό.

Βασικά, η ημερομηνία είναι το εύκολο κομμάτι. Το δύσκολο είναι να πάνε ένα-δύο άτομα και να μαζέψουν τα υλικά. Την τελευταία φορά είχαν βγει περίπου 30 omni κεραίες σε μία γραμμή παραγωγής. Ποιος θα αναλάβει την συγκομιδή υλικού;

btw είμαστε 14 μέρες πριν την dte2006 αν γίνει κάτι πριν, πρέπει να γίνει εντός της επόμενης εβδομάδας.

----------


## lambrosk

Εγω έχω όλα τα υλικά για 5-6 αλλά είναι ήδη και καβατζωμένες απο τους γύρω μου...  ::  που θα τις φτιάχνουμε...  ::

----------


## socrates

Λάμπρο θα στήσουμε έναν πάγκο στον Σύλλογο και είμαστε ΟΚ.

Γράψε αν θες την λίστα με τα υλικά... για να δούμε τι θα χρειαστούμε.

----------


## ALTAiR

Σαββατοκύριακο δε γίνεται? Είναι πολύς ο κόσμος που ενδιαφέρεται και το πρόγραμμα έσφιξε... Οκτώβρης πια! Σάββατο πριν τις εκλογές? Ή πάτε ακόμη στα χωριά για ψήφο?  ::  Βασικά προτείνω Σάββατο 14, Σάββατο 21 ή Κυριακή 29.

----------


## socrates

> Σαββατοκύριακο δε γίνεται? Είναι πολύς ο κόσμος που ενδιαφέρεται και το πρόγραμμα έσφιξε... Οκτώβρης πια! Σάββατο πριν τις εκλογές? Ή πάτε ακόμη στα χωριά για ψήφο?  Βασικά προτείνω Σάββατο 14, Σάββατο 21 ή Κυριακή 29.


Το πρώτο ΣΚ δύσκολο! 
Αρκετοί φεύγουν από Αθήνα για ψήφο εκτός (και εγώ πάω Εύβοια).

Το δεύτερο ΣΚ είναι η dte2006!

Οπότε αν είναι ΣΚ πάμε 28-29!

Ή μπορεί να το κάνουμε μεσοβδόμαδα (θα μπορούσε και την επόμενη Τετάρτη αν έχουμε τον εξοπλισμό στα χέρια μας)

----------


## lambrosk

Ας ξανακάνουμε λοιπόν την προσπάθεια που έχουμε προσπαθήσει αλλες 2 φορές...




> Για να πάρετε υλικά μαζευτείτε ανα 5
> γιατί έτσι η σωλήνα Κουβίδη 20μμ που έρχεται 2χ3μετρα για την 10άρα όμνι φτάνει για 5. Υπολογίστε αντίστοιχα και όλα τα άλλα επι πέντε...
> Μην πάρετε Κουβίδη 16μμ έχω πάρει ήδη ένα 3μετρο για τα 15εκατοστά που θέλει η κάθε όμνι φτάνει για 20!





> Τελικά θα γίνει και πότε?
> ποιοι και ποσοι θα συμμετέχουν?
> ποιος θα είναι ο επιτηρητής κατασκευών?
> Εργαλεία έχουμε?(κολλητήρια στην ουσία)
> 
> Απαντήστε ποιοι θα συμμετέχουν για να υπολογίσουμε και να μοιράσουμε να βγουν για όλους τα υλικά, για να μην φύγει κανείς κλαμμένος...


Μου αρέσουν οι βάσεις που είναι εδώ: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... c&start=60
απο που βρίσκουμε όμως και πως τα ζητάμε αυτά τα υλικά? spidercode? 

Θέλουμε κάποιον -ους που έχουν την εμπειρία της καλής κατασκευής ώστε να παρατηρούν τα πιθανά λάθη και να μεγιστοποιήσουμε την απόδωση της κατά το φτιάξιμο...

----------


## DrLO

Παιδιά με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα ένα omni workshop εφ όσον γίνει ΣΚ γιατί μόνο τότε θα είμαι Αθήνα.

Υπάρχει κάπου η "συνταγή" δηλαδή τα υλικά / omni που πρέπει να φέρω ?
Μπορώ να φανταστώ άμεσα χρήσιμες 2-3 (Αθήνα και Αγρίνιο) ... + άλλες τόσες που θα βγάλω άχρηστες  ::  ::  ::  μιας και δεν έχω ξανακάνει κάτι παρόμοιο.

Υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο για sector κεραίες ?

----------

